# The Jolly Season



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am curious how many of you prop pros use your evil genious to create actual Christmas decor? Not skulls with xmas lights, but REAL Christmas decor, Reindeer and snowmen and all the hall decking. My wife and neighbors all wanted or expected me to do so, after getting a look at my yard this past Halloween.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I get that question every year too....."So what do you do for Christmas?"

My answer "Rest!"


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

same here. Everyone asks me what I do for Christmas, and it always confuses me a little as to why they would ask this. Halloween and Christmas are sooooo different. So yeah, I don't do anything outside for Christmas, and very little inside. We have an animated Santa clause and Mrs. Claus(2 ft tall) a nativity scene, which is technicley two different sets put together, we have 3 wise men, two marys, two josephs, 7 camels, 4 sheep, two donkeys, 3 shepard boys, and we do have two baby jesus' but we only use one. We also have Christmas Stockings, one for each human and pet in the house. My mom has a Christmas village, 7 houses, and she can never fine more then 5 each year, the funny part is that it's often a different group then they year before. We also put our christmas cards around. Mom collect teapots and has some christmas themed ones. And I have some small figurenes, so are christmas. And that is what we inside the house. and if you can count it like that, then it's not a lot. lol


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My 16yr old is a rather un-christmasy kid, macabre to the core, but she came home from school the other day and asked if we could go all out Christmas next year. Why? Because she is sick of all the crap she's getting at school about our lack of Christmas decor! We have some icicle lights on the house, lights and garland on the fence, a lighted deer, and we left the gingerbread house up and stuck a blow-mold Santa in it. That's about it, and half the time only the lights on the house worked (and I didn't really care). I do a lot more inside the house for Christmas. We have nine Christmas trees, and every room is decorated. I noticed this year we had a few cars drive past our house, start to slow down, then turn around. I assume it's people who thought we would have a Christmas display...sorry! Most of the other haunters in the neighborhood do go all out for both holidays. Morbid Mike needs to share some pics! We love driving around to check out all the Christmas lights, we just don't get into doing our own, don't really know why...


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Probably cause all the lousy, non-directional lighting, the endless cheer, and cheap looking props is enough to make anyone sick!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have quite the display for Christmas, at least inside. Outside its just lights and a wreath on the door. Inside we do the whole show. A huge 9 foot tree that sits on a rotating base, all done in silver, glass and crystal. Lights, garland and decor throughout the house. We host the family Christmas dinner and Christmas is my wifes favorite holiday so.... I just dont do any handmade props, like on Halloween.


----------

